# PC prehistorica gentoo!!!!

## skyark

Hola buen día.

Tego una PC prehistórica, una PC 486 con procesador SIS 550

aqui tienen una mejor vista.

http://www.lckdanny.com/wordpress/?m=200807&paged=2

Ya nisiquiera e encontrado soporte.

El procesador SIS 550 es de 200MHz

Memoria RAM 128 MB

HDD 4GB

Total que la quiero utilizar porque la tengo ahi y lo veo como un buen proyecto, el detalle es que quiciera compilar un micro kernel para este sistema pero mi talon de Aquiles es que no conosco todabia los misterios del kernel, se que agregar para habilitar algo por ejemplo NFS bluetooth, drivers para algo, pero no se como configurar un kernel óptimo para solo lo que se necesita.

Alguien tiene alguna idea???

----------

## gringo

pues ideas concretas no tengo, abre el menú del kernel y vete mirando opciones una por una ( así empezamos todos  :Smile:  )

y ármate de paciencia, siempre dependerá de lo que actives en el kernel pero casi te puedo asegurar que le llevará un par de horas compilarlo.

saluetes

----------

## ensarman

personalmente pienso que gentoo es para computadoras potentes, para es PC le instalaría un Archlinux y si quieres un kernel personalizado le complilas para que funcione bien.

aunque con un distcc puede que le funcione, haz la prueba...

----------

## pelelademadera

 *ensarman wrote:*   

> personalmente pienso que gentoo es para computadoras potentes, para es PC le instalaría un Archlinux y si quieres un kernel personalizado le complilas para que funcione bien.
> 
> aunque con un distcc puede que le funcione, haz la prueba...

 estas seguro que arch corre en esos cpu?

me parece que necesita mmx o alguna instruccion parecida, no soporta ni los via 1000 que son procesadores bastante mas modernos que ese, los k6 tampoco son soportados por arch.

yo pienso igual, gentoo es para pc al menos mid end, en una pc de esas compilar cualquier pavada es una eternidad, uno no se da cuenta, pero todo lo que refiere a una pc de esas es lento, el dico, la interfas, la ram, y el cpu... poder se puede pero es trabajoso.

lo mas chico con lo que lo corri es con un p3 450, y es lentisimo

----------

## ensarman

tienes razon, arch no soporta ese tipo de CPU ya que esta hecho para i686. 

pero aun sigo en la duda de instalar Gentoo a una PC tan antigua, no se cuantos dias te vas a demorar solo compilando el kernel  :Surprised:  pero si te animas a hacer el experimento dale  :Razz: 

pueden intentar con el clasico debian o meterle un FreeBSD ese si entra... ya hace la prueba hace unos años...

----------

## quilosaq

Aquí tienes varias ideas:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-365812-start-0.html

----------

## ebray187

¿Y para qué planeas usar la máquina? lo pregunto por que tiempo atrás hice pruebas con una máquina similar para cosas de escritorio como web sencillas, procesador de texto, reproductor de música; y  la verdad el sistema se sentía bastante pesado. Incluso probé con unas distros como dsl y semejantes pero lo mismo. Creo que le terminé instalando windows 95 o 98 y para mi sorpresa y desilusión, funcionaba mejor... Pero claro, tu quizá tienes mejor suerte. Eso si, paciencia con la compilación.

Saludos

----------

## pelelademadera

 *ebray187 wrote:*   

> ¿Y para qué planeas usar la máquina? lo pregunto por que tiempo atrás hice pruebas con una máquina similar para cosas de escritorio como web sencillas, procesador de texto, reproductor de música; y  la verdad el sistema se sentía bastante pesado. Incluso probé con unas distros como dsl y semejantes pero lo mismo. Creo que le terminé instalando windows 95 o 98 y para mi sorpresa y desilusión, funcionaba mejor... Pero claro, tu quizá tienes mejor suerte. Eso si, paciencia con la compilación.
> 
> Saludos

 lxde va como tren en un p3 450 con 192 mb de ram....

o sea, va mucho mejor que win95, pero obviamente es un garron usarlo....

a windows ponele un servidor ssh torrent y ftp y se muere directamente, en linux anda mas que bien, es mas, si pensas usarlo para eso nada mas, ni las X le cargaria por defecto, solo que cargue los servicios

----------

## i92guboj

Dudo que puedas compilar un kernel actual en esa máquina, más que nada por la cantidad de memoria que vas a necesitar para el proceso. Pero si pudieras, solo el kernel tardaría varios días.

Tampoco sé cual es el absoluto mínimo que soportan los stage3 precompilados de Gentoo.

En todo caso, te recomiendo que compiles todo en un chroot en una máquina de una potencia razonable, y luego lo vuelques a tu 486. Tras eso solo tendrás que ajustar los parámetros de arranque y poco más. Las actualizaciones las puedes manejar por medio de un BINHOST, de forma que los paquetes se compilarían en la máquina potente y luego los instalarías en la pequeña con emerge -K.

----------

## ebray187

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

>  *ebray187 wrote:*   ¿Y para qué planeas usar la máquina? lo pregunto por que tiempo atrás hice pruebas con una máquina similar para cosas de escritorio como web sencillas, procesador de texto, reproductor de música; y  la verdad el sistema se sentía bastante pesado. Incluso probé con unas distros como dsl y semejantes pero lo mismo. Creo que le terminé instalando windows 95 o 98 y para mi sorpresa y desilusión, funcionaba mejor... Pero claro, tu quizá tienes mejor suerte. Eso si, paciencia con la compilación.
> 
> Saludos lxde va como tren en un p3 450 con 192 mb de ram....
> 
> o sea, va mucho mejor que win95, pero obviamente es un garron usarlo....
> ...

 

De hecho mis primeros pasos en gentoo y linux los hice con un P3 de 500mhz y con 192 de ram. Y funcionaba muuuy bien con fluxbox e incluso con xfce. La única compilación extremadamente larga era el openoffice, pero para eso los binarios. Pero de todas formas, hay una GRAN diferencia entre un P3 de 450 y un sis de 200; y sobre todo en la ram, que con 128 terminas usando demasiado la swap. Por eso preguntaba el uso que se le iba a dar, ya que es clave.

Saludos

----------

## pelelademadera

 *ebray187 wrote:*   

>  *pelelademadera wrote:*    *ebray187 wrote:*   ¿Y para qué planeas usar la máquina? lo pregunto por que tiempo atrás hice pruebas con una máquina similar para cosas de escritorio como web sencillas, procesador de texto, reproductor de música; y  la verdad el sistema se sentía bastante pesado. Incluso probé con unas distros como dsl y semejantes pero lo mismo. Creo que le terminé instalando windows 95 o 98 y para mi sorpresa y desilusión, funcionaba mejor... Pero claro, tu quizá tienes mejor suerte. Eso si, paciencia con la compilación.
> 
> Saludos lxde va como tren en un p3 450 con 192 mb de ram....
> 
> o sea, va mucho mejor que win95, pero obviamente es un garron usarlo....
> ...

 no hay dudas de que el sis 200 sera un pentium 166 o menos incluso, pero bueno.

el tema es que en ese momento compile la distro en un i3 si no me equivoco y luego movi al disco del p3, luego configure distcc y solo compilaba el i3, el p3 corria lo compilado en el otro equipo.

lo usaba de tv, incluso rippeaba algunos programas de tv en 512x384 sin ningun lag, sin ningun filtro claro esta... aun conservo el script:

 *Quote:*   

> #!/bin/bash
> 
> killall tvtime
> 
> mencoder tv:// -tv device=/dev/video0:driver=v4l2:input=0:width=512:height=384:chanlist=us-cable:channel=11:norm=PAL-Nc:buffersize=256 -ovc lavc -oac lavc -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg4:vbitrate=1000:acodec=mp2:abitrate=56 -endpos 1:15:0 -o /home/pelo/rips/graba.avi
> ...

 

rippeaba y luego pasaba los filtros... que crack, si habre subido torrests asi...

de todas maneras, una pc de esas no es mas que para experimentar un poco, a lo sumo para tv analogica, y divertirse un poco... por ahi algun tipo de overclock o simplemente experimentar, porque si bien fueron mas que funcionales, hoy por hoy son piezas de museo realmente.... conservo un p3 850 con un soyo 7vba en las cajas... siempre dije lo voy a armar y lo complicado a esta altura es conseguir disco ide....

----------

## Stolz

Yo tengo Gentoo funcionado en un EBOX-2300SXA-M (486 con 128MB RAM). Lo más limitante es sin duda la poca cantidad de memoria. Yo lo uso para que haga de puente entre un software de mi empresa y otro similar pero con distinto protocolo perteneciente a otra empresa. Para cosas sencillas como eso, o como por ejemplo un router IPtables puede venir bien pero para cosas que requieran más memoria trabajar con estos bichos tan antiguos es tedioso.

Lo que hago es compilar todo en un chroot de mi máquina y luego copiarlo por rsync. Ni me he planteado compilar nada nativamente. También tengo un chroot en mi reproductor multimedia (ARM con 128MB RAM) y una vez intenté instalar algo pero antes siquiera de empezar a compilar, solo con el comando emerge ya agoté la memoria.

----------

